# scratching till ears bleed?



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

my friend from school has pet mice,she went on hoilday and asked me to care for one of them. as her family couldnt take all of them in.. so me being me was like "yeah... ill take him in" 
well i put the cage in the living room just in case something caught on to my mice.
and he is pure white so this was easy to spot. but he kept scratching his ears. and i looked at them and they had blood on the corners and on the inside. as well as his eyes are normal but just really red :/ any ideas on what it could be?..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You could be looking at the itchiness caused by a parasite, or an allergy. Do you know how long your friend will be gone?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

a week tops


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like mites to me, they get under the skin and irritate it, they seem to cause most discomfort in and around the ears and eyes.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

how do you get rid of them?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mites are treated with topical parasite meds, like Iver-On or Revolution. They can be pretty expensive, and are kinda easy to transmit from cage to cage.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

any way to do it in a cheap way?.. i dont want it to get to my mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, depending on where you are and what sorts of pet stores you have around. Are you US or UK? Some stores have great mite sprays, and price varies a lot.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

uk


----------

